# This place is starting to really annoy me........



## Camel Lover (Mar 18, 2009)

but what do you do..........?

Kids are settled and loving their school.....been here for 15 months now and the past month all the wee niggly things are really beginning to gripe....the driving....the arrogance....

just a wee rant


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

You could maybe remind yourself why you came out here in the first place. The sunshine, the tax free salary. Or you could always head home and add to the unemployment figures.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

it is what you make of it. do you want some cheese with that wine? lol


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Living with Arabs is hell........YUCK!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I am sure there are Arabs on this forum who would say living with expats is hell. We are in thier country, we respect thier ways of life. The end


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

True dave, guys here are overly stereotyping the locals, please guys grow up !!!
its their country, we are filling up their space. stop moaning about them, get over them , get over it and live your lives!!! or else vamoose!!


----------



## Camel Lover (Mar 18, 2009)

HelenG said:


> You could maybe remind yourself why you came out here in the first place. The sunshine, the tax free salary. Or you could always head home and add to the unemployment figures.


Firstly its great how you can read my mind and assume why I came out here in the first place, are you that shallow...............and why do you also assume that I would head home or indeed be unemployed?


----------



## Camel Lover (Mar 18, 2009)

Suey said:


> True dave, guys here are overly stereotyping the locals, please guys grow up !!!
> its their country, we are filling up their space. stop moaning about them, get over them , get over it and live your lives!!! or else vamoose!!


Surely to be stereotypical I would have used the sentiments of others and not actually sampled the situation I spoke of? 

I speak with actual live experience, therefore its not stereotyping.

Only an opinion and as this is a forum we are all entitled the right of reply.


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

Camel Lover said:


> Firstly its great how you can read my mind and assume why I came out here in the first place, are you that shallow...............and why do you also assume that I would head home or indeed be unemployed?


I was merely suggesting that you should maybe focus on the reasons you moved out here in the first place rather than moaning about the things that come as part of the package. If the little things are starting to get to you then maybe it is time to move on. Its sounds like you think you can walk into a job wherever you go.


----------



## Camel Lover (Mar 18, 2009)

HelenG said:


> I was merely suggesting that you should maybe focus on the reasons you moved out here in the first place rather than moaning about the things that come as part of the package. If the little things are starting to get to you then maybe it is time to move on. Its sounds like you think you can walk into a job wherever you go.


Moaning?

Did I not simply state some of the issues that annoy me (as per probably every other ex-pat) The fact that I am here still and that I mention my kids are so settled, surely this them shows I am focusing on the reasons I moved here?

Tell me how you came to the conclusion that from '....indeed be unemployed?' I think I can walk into a job wherever I go?


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Omg who needs andy to stir it up im going to pull up a chair for the ensuing battle this is better than eastenders


----------



## HelenG (Oct 21, 2008)

Camel Lover said:


> Moaning?
> 
> Did I not simply state some of the issues that annoy me (as per probably every other ex-pat) The fact that I am here still and that I mention my kids are so settled, surely this them shows I am focusing on the reasons I moved here?
> 
> Tell me how you came to the conclusion that from '....indeed be unemployed?' I think I can walk into a job wherever I go?


Jeez!! Sounds like someone got out of the wrong side of bed this morning. You just seemed to have such a negative view of being here. You certainly don't come over here for the 30% tax on alcohol, so why did you come over?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

who cares why you came here.. just stop whining and make the best of it. 
you are not the only one who deals with the traffic or rude people, but if everyone in Dubai whined about it on here there would be like 1million new posts.. "the traffic makes me pissy, so an so was rude to me" waaaaaaaaaaaaaa blow it off and move on. smile


----------



## Katrina (Mar 22, 2009)

you have not been to Moscow i suppose. that is a hell for drivers -) so chill out, now it is not that bad.


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

I think when you start to feel like that it's time for a holiday - a break. 

Life will become monotonous if you let it, doesn't matter if you are in London, New York, Venice or Dubai. 

Just go somewhere outside the city, and you will come back a little fresher.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Camel Lover said:


> but what do you do..........?
> 
> Kids are settled and loving their school.....been here for 15 months now and the past month all the wee niggly things are really beginning to gripe....the driving....the arrogance....
> 
> just a wee rant


Hi there,

What you feel is very common.
Generally, as an expat, you go through a broad range of emotions after moving abroad.

There are believed to be 5 phases a person goes through after a move:

Honeymoon phase
Culture shock
Adjustment phase
Mental Isolation
Acceptance and Integration

For some people they experience all 5 within a short period of time, and settle very easily. others take a longer time.

Glad to see you are being very honest about your feelings.

Perhaps a short break away may be needed.
Are you heading off anywhere when the children break for the year? What about end of term?
Perhaps, a few days in Oman ( either Muscat or Musendam) is doable.

If you have more time, perhaps head out of the Gulf and pop over to India or Sri Lanka for a visit.

Recently, we went through similar feelings.

We have started doing "touristy" things again, as we had slipped into a "normal" routine here, and it is very easy to let the niggles turn into something worse.

Every spare moment has been spent doing things here, that we havent done for years, and we have been spending our time here, like it is our last month.

That has made a huge difference to us.

Hope this helps, and regardlesss of why you moved here ( as everyone ones for different reasons)- your feelings are valid.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Privet Katarina,
agree 100% with your comment about Moscow.....this is a breeze here )

Enjoy
L.


----------



## bizze (Mar 21, 2009)

we all have our own little gripes in life and our bad times,its how we react to them.i suggest a weekend at bab al shams resort xx


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

bizze said:


> we all have our own little gripes in life and our bad times,its how we react to them.i suggest a weekend at bab al shams resort xx


Great idea! Do I need a Letter of no Objection?


----------



## bizze (Mar 21, 2009)

Stephen2500 said:


> Great idea! Do I need a Letter of no Objection?


it will make you realise about real life ,look around our planet,there some crazy things going on


----------



## Camel Lover (Mar 18, 2009)

sgilli3 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> What you feel is very common.
> Generally, as an expat, you go through a broad range of emotions after moving abroad.
> ...


Thanks for that, it is too easy for others to post smarty comments that basically help no-one.

I think a wee break is required.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah when I get bored I go away for a while, cheap flight anywhere - doesn't matter just to change scenery.....


----------



## Camel Lover (Mar 18, 2009)

marc said:


> Yeah when I get bored I go away for a while, cheap flight anywhere - doesn't matter just to change scenery.....


Probably scoot off to India soon.....


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Camel Lover said:


> Probably scoot off to India soon.....


We took the kids to India for a short break last year and had a wonderful time.

Planning to pop over in the next month also.

Its a short flight, there are loads of things to see and do- Go for it- you will have a great time.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah i went to Goa - great place..


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

sgilli3 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> What you feel is very common.
> Generally, as an expat, you go through a broad range of emotions after moving abroad.
> ...



Hey Mod,

I want to kind of disagree with some of your advice for instance where you stated: 
‘Glad to see you are being very honest about your feelings and your feelings are valid’

Well, everyone is entitled to their opinions; fair enough. However, this is a public forum and some opinions, really!!! i.e. ‘living with Arabs is hell…….YUCK’’ how valid is that feeling? Bearing in mind some people on this forum are Arab expats for example Egyptians, Syrians, Lebanese, etc. Imagine how they would feel if they got up in the morning logged onto this forum and that is the first thing they saw!

I agree its okay to be honest about your feelings but I also believe there is a right place and right time when to blatantly voice out your opinions 

Well these are just my feelings, I hope they are valid too!!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Suey said:


> Hey Mod,
> 
> I want to kind of disagree with some of your advice for instance where you stated:
> ‘Glad to see you are being very honest about your feelings and your feelings are valid’
> ...


i have feelings to for you chop suey/johnny/jack


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Suey said:


> Hey Mod,
> 
> I want to kind of disagree with some of your advice for instance where you stated:
> ‘Glad to see you are being very honest about your feelings and your feelings are valid’
> ...


Morning,

If you noted my 1st reply- I was answering the ORIGINAL question, that just stated the person was feeling uneasy, and wasnt too fond of the place after 15 months.
THOSE feelings ARE valid.

I NEVER mentioned Arabs at all- in fact my best friends are Emiratis, + my immediate 10 neighbours are all Emirati, Egyptian, Lebanese, Syrian ( I dont live in a western area).

The post you are refering to was NOT made by the original poster- and I wasnt answering it.


----------



## ANDREW SMITH (Nov 9, 2008)

This is a great reply SGilli. 
For a guy that is having one of those '_I hate Dubai Days'_ which I also get sometimes.

All is rosey in Dubai then one day you get honked at the traffic lights for taking a breath as the light turns green, Some fella behind a counter tells you that you've filled in the wrong form and after queing another hour you're told you need 6 passport photos and to top it all your maid has ironed a crease down the front of your jeans!

Stick with it Mr Camel Lover - The good days are back around the corner.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

ANDREW SMITH said:


> This is a great reply SGilli.
> For a guy that is having one of those '_I hate Dubai Days'_ which I also get sometimes.
> 
> All is rosey in Dubai then one day you get honked at the traffic lights for taking a breath as the light turns green, Some fella behind a counter tells you that you've filled in the wrong form and after queing another hour you're told you need 6 passport photos and to top it all your maid has ironed a crease down the front of your jeans!
> ...


Thank you-

I just wanted Camel Lover to know that it is normal to feel this way.( no matter where you live in the world)

I go through phases all the time...love the place, hate the place.
Currently enjoying the UAE at the moment. 

I believe my hubby is having a "hate the place" day today- someone ran up the back of his car in Sharjah this morning, and he is at the police station trying to sort it out at the moment.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

THIS PLACE IS S*&#  , but then again tax free  , but then HELLO SIRR MAAM  , but then sunshine 

but then traffic and honking  , but then great hotels and clubs , ummmmmm lol


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

here go to fujairah for the weekend
freekin cheappppppppppp
Dnata Travel Services | Flights, Hotels, Car Rentals, Travel Insurance, Holiday Packages Review your holiday package


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Keep hearing about Fujariah, what's to do there! 

Dubai is not the greatest place to live at but it has its advantages and disadvantages, i guess you need to weight those correctly and decide if it is worth staying here for you. Whining about it probably won't help.

Considering global challenges the world is facing nowadays i feel U.A.E has it better than many western cities and countries.


----------



## ANDREW SMITH (Nov 9, 2008)

jander13 said:


> Keep hearing about Fujariah, what's to do there!
> 
> Dubai is not the greatest place to live at but it has its advantages and disadvantages, i guess you need to weight those correctly and decide if it is worth staying here for you. Whining about it probably won't help.
> 
> Considering global challenges the world is facing nowadays i feel U.A.E has it better than many western cities and countries.


I've also found that the Al Aqha Beach Resort in Fujariah to have some great weekend deals.

Fujariah offers great diving. There's a wee island (snoopy Island) which is great for snorkling around. 
I've found that Sunday morning Dubai is much easier to bear after a weekend over there even if you do get a sunburnt back from snorking in the midday sun.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Fact is, no matter where you live you get fed up with it sometimes. Heaven knows Dubai is far from perfect but most of us have a pretty good life here, but there are odd days when things get on top of you - usually the dreadful driving and annoying bureaucracy. And then there is the stultifying heat in the middle of summer.

That said, I still say that Dubai/UAE has lots to offer and I like Sgilli's suggestion to play tourist to remind yourself of all that is here.



No more nasty racist comments please as I don't take kindly to those...

-


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

sgilli3 said:


> Morning,
> 
> If you noted my 1st reply- I was answering the ORIGINAL question, that just stated the person was feeling uneasy, and wasnt too fond of the place after 15 months.
> THOSE feelings ARE valid.
> ...


Hey Sgilli,

chile out, i didnt say you mentioned arab, my point only was that as you are a mod people might take your advice most times. ofcourse I am not talking about camel lover, we all are still in shock being in a new place.
I am on about some of the other feelings expressed on here like the one i mentioned!! 
If everyone just shouted out their feelings, then i wonder what it would be like.

but anyways great! you suggested vacation for whoever is going through cultural shock, great idea as opposed to shouting out negative feelings.

have a great day.


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

irishxpat said:


> i have feelings to for you chop suey/johnny/jack


lol...Irish you need help..I know of a cheap shrink, ask me for details....lo.....


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

suey said:


> lol...irish you need help..i know of a cheap shrink, ask me for details....lo.....


please pm the details im guessing you can vouch for him lmao


----------

